# 2 Ab Workouts To Turn Her On



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The Trophy of all Trophies. Ripped abs are sign of good health, power and yes, even sexual ability. And ladies, don’t think us men don’t like a flat and firm midsection. If you ever watch a sporting even with athletic females you’ll be drawn to the three hot spots of a female body – thighs, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

